# My cockatiel purrs when I pet her



## sparky's_mom (May 29, 2014)

Is this normal behavior? Sometimes when I say "Wanna scratch?" she'll make the noise in a lower voice, and then intensifies when she really likes it as I pet her. It sounds like a shriek, crackly, chirpy noise.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REGeNVfyO70

Here's another video where she really gets into it especially near the middle, where she does little chirps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=168yKuCeiGo

She does this basically every time she's getting scritches, although there is one exception. One time, she "purred" while my sis pet her, but got mostly silent near the end. I'm curious if other cockatiels ever do this. 

earl:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaaawww! That is adorable. 

No Skiddles doesn't make that noise...she does love her scratches though.

Just don't pat her back.


----------



## sparky's_mom (May 29, 2014)

Mezza said:


> Aaaawww! That is adorable.
> 
> No Skiddles doesn't make that noise...she does love her scratches though.
> 
> Just don't pat her back.


I heard that petting their back can trigger some lady hormones xP which can cause some egg-laying or mating behaviors. Is this true?


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, in a big way!
Its not a good idea to pet a female anywhere below the neck or they will getting the "give it to me baby" message...lol


----------

